# 5.1, 7.1 very confused!!!



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Ok, I have a Sunfire TGP-5, and a 5 channel Sunfire Cinema Grand 200watt per channel amp, and an Adcom 555II 200watt per channel 2 channel amp. The Cinema Grand runs the front right, center, front left, right suround, and left suround speakers. The Adcom runs the two right, and left BACK suround speakers. After I got my system up and running, I calibrated it, and got an equal signal from all seven speakers, but when I play a DD5.1, or a DTS DVD I get lots of sound, and seperation from all the speakers except the right, and left BACK surounds, I hardly get anything out of them at all!!?? What am I doing wrong, or will DD5.1, and DTS only run five speakers!!?? Any help will be greatly appriciated.
Thanks, Pau :hissyfit:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I have read in a post of yours your setup has DD EX, DTS ES, Neo 6 & pro logic IIx built in. Make sure to select one of those for the surround backs to get a signal. They should produce some ambience but they shouldn't be very loud anyway.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Yes all the available formats are built in, and on the DVD set-up for instance on the movie Pearl Hourbor I selected DTS, and the processor confirmed DTS, but all I get from the back surounds is a very little bit of bass, On the remaining 5 speakers the sound is great. Are you saying that selecting DTS is not enough, that I have to select DTS ES?
Thank You,
Paul


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Paulie said:


> Ok, I have a Sunfire TGP-5, and a 5 channel Sunfire Cinema Grand 200watt per channel amp, and an Adcom 555II 200watt per channel 2 channel amp. The Cinema Grand runs the front right, center, front left, right suround, and left suround speakers. The Adcom runs the two right, and left BACK suround speakers. After I got my system up and running, I calibrated it, and got an equal signal from all seven speakers, but when I play a DD5.1, or a DTS DVD I get lots of sound, and seperation from all the speakers except the right, and left BACK surounds, I hardly get anything out of them at all!!?? What am I doing wrong, or will DD5.1, and DTS only run five speakers!!?? Thanks, Pau :hissyfit:


Most of the time the back surround speakers are not loud ... they just add some effects to the movie experience, they take that signal from the surround speakers (in other words, your movie has a 5.1 audio but the receiver add another pair to get 7.1) :dizzy:

By the way, I read in another thread a similar situation (or it was you???) ... using two separate amps (one with 5 channels and the other with two); it was suggested to use the two channel amp to power the front speakers instead of the surrounds ... :huh:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Paulie said:


> Are you saying that selecting DTS is not enough, that I have to select DTS ES?
> Paul


Definitely, otherwise the receiver will output 5.1 only.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Often it is a separate manual step to apply extra surround processing to force some matrix decoding of sound to the back surrounds, when given the common 5.1 surround as a source. My favorite is Dolby PLIIx. But every time I want it requires about 4 extra pushes of buttons on my Yamaha RX-V2500 remote control.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Bob,

I have the same A/V receiver. And yes, once the material is not EX or ES flagged it won't chose 7.1 processing alone. I force it to do the EX or ES conversion when necessary. Very easy though, sometimes 2 touches


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Blaser said:


> I have the same A/V receiver. And yes, once the material is not EX or ES flagged it won't chose 7.1 processing alone. I force it to do the EX or ES conversion when necessary. Very easy though, sometimes 2 touches


Yes, my memory is not so good when I'm away from the Yamaha RC. Press the *EXTD SUR.* button, then the *SELECT* button.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

I finally read ALL the manual ( I know sometimes it's good to do that), and what I came away with is first make the necessery DVD set-up, Lets say it's DTS, then I have to push some buttons on the processor to add DTS with ProLogic IIx, or DTS ES, it's the same with Dolby digital, UNLESS the DVD has lets say Dolby digital EX on the set up, then I just punch in that on the DVD set-up and Im good to go!! My processor will let me add ProLogic even to a DTS 5.1 encoded movie, I re-watched the bombing sceince in Pear Harbor The movie is in DTS, and I added ProLogic IIx to the back rear surounds, and it was amazing. I also found out that after I calibrate my speakers, I still needed to "trim" them, which really makes a big difference. And here I was ready to chuck out the second amp, and a pair of speakers, and just go with 5.1, that would have really qualified me as a STUPID person, or maybe ignorant is a better word. I've never heard movies sound this good, even at the theater, my Adcom was DD5.1, and DTS, but it had it's own propriatory 7.1 sound, and it was NOTHING like what I've been listening to, it's so cool to hear whats happenning up front, then hear something different from the surounds, and then to hear something different again from the back surounds, it really envelops you, I still have so much to learn but now instead of being frusterated, it's getting FUN.
Thanks so Much Guys
Paul


----------

